# where to find 8' x 20" soffit vents



## andydallas (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm painting a rent house, but the soffit vents really need to be replaced, the problem (after removing one and tearing it up getting it out), they are 8" x 20" instead of the "standard" 8 x 16,,
I can't find the 20" length anywhere, any ideas?

thanks


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

go to www.mcnichols.com - they sell perforated metal and can cut it to any size you need. Fabricate your own vent covers.


----------



## Paint Dribblz (Sep 2, 2010)

Check around local lumber yards. I've found in the past, that if i encounter a weird mesurement of certain type of old wood that needs to be replaced on the house a local distributer will carry it. The only problem is you usally have to dig deep to turn up that wood.


----------



## walkerd99 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Soffit vents 8 x 20*

I have a solution for you that we used. Call me 214-697-6026 Don Walker


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

walkerd99 said:


> I have a solution for you that we used. Call me 214-697-6026 Don Walker


What? He still hasn't found them 5 yrs. later.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

I guess you've got to applaud a first time poster using the search function. But to post his phone number in an open forum like this, isn't very smart.


----------

